
Rook v1.0 – A Major Milestone - ofrzeta
https://blog.rook.io/rook-v1-0-a-major-milestone-689ca4c75508
======
ofrzeta
Rook is "cloud-native" storage using a Kubernetes operator to run Ceph in a
cluster. Also integrations with Cassandra, CockroachDB and Minio.

